# FreeBSD 8.0 64 bit



## hurricane_sh (Jul 15, 2011)

I plan to order a new server (4GB ram) to host my websites, I will install apache/php, mysql, bind and postfix, basically a typical web server, should I go for 64 bit version for better performance or stability? I have been managing 32 bit servers for several years, I'm not sure if the 64 bit is different or more difficult in terms of server management? Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 15, 2011)

There's really no benefit in using x64 other than the ability to use more RAM.


----------



## hurricane_sh (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for your quick reply! I decided to go for 64 bit as the ISP doesn't offer 32 bit, hopefully the server administration is the same.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2011)

It's exactly the same. Why wouldn't it?


----------



## hurricane_sh (Jul 16, 2011)

It's possible that it's not compatible or stable with some software, thus increase the complexity of server configuration. I don't have test servers and only manage servers remotely, I'm always concerned about service interruption and don't dare to try something such as firewall and raid. It's good to confirm before I try.  Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2011)

If a port isn't compatible with amd64 you won't be able to build it 

For example emulators/wine contains:

```
ONLY_FOR_ARCHS=	i386
```

So you'll only be able to build this port on i386, not on any other architecture.

Everything else just works the same and thus is configured and maintained the same.


----------

